# Short Curtain Rods



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

These people may have something that would work for you.

http://www.sidelightcurtains.com/sicuspro4to7.html


----------



## DL's husband (Feb 22, 2014)

Can you remove the innards of what you want installed, place a wood dowel inside each end and cut them to length? 

As far as the spring, a pair of diagonal wire cutters should be able to trim it down to the length you'd need. Just don't cut it at once...cut some off each time and do several test fits.


----------



## laawaaris (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks - I guess I did not do enough searching originally. 



DL's husband said:


> Can you remove the innards of what you want installed, place a wood dowel inside each end and cut them to length?
> 
> As far as the spring, a pair of diagonal wire cutters should be able to trim it down to the length you'd need. Just don't cut it at once...cut some off each time and do several test fits.


----------

